

I wrote a hacker koan - GuiA

<i>(for those who don't know what hacker koans are: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_koan )</i><p>A hacker was working at a large company where he had just been hired.
One morning, the project manager asked him:<p>“I want to see what you’re doing. Send me email reports of everything you do.”<p>Eager to please, the apprentice set up a script to email his boss on every git commit he would do.<p>This worked fantastically the first week, and the apprentice was delighted to have pleased his boss.
On the first day of the second week, the apprentice was figuring out a nasty bug, when the manager erupted in his office:<p>“I haven’t seen  a single commit from you this morning, what are you doing?!”.<p>Embarrassed, the apprentice didn’t know what to say.
He turned to his left, where sat a greybeard hacker who had been at the company for decades. Slowly, looking at the angry manager, the wise hacker said:<p>“I’ve changed a setting on the email server; you’ll now get daily digests.”<p>At that moment, the apprentice was enlightened.
======
ghettoeinstein
I thought you were giving out LOANS

